# Floor mats for truck that fit 10 times better than Weathertech mats



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

There is a local guy by me that is making these floor mats. I stopped by a few months back and met him in person to get a set for my new truck. Told him how my last set I had in my 03 then my 07. He asked if I still had them so he could show that they last as well as they do. I told him they went with the truck. But, I got a chance to see his little operation and get my new ones regardless.

They are the best product that I have ever seen or used for keeping truck floors nice. They do not slid at all.

The company name is Weatherboots : https://weatherboots.com/

Check them out if you need floor mats. Just thought I would pass along a good local made in the USA product by a small guy just trying to make it big someday. Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Image


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've always used Weathertech, but I'd give this guy's product a shot too. I just wish whoever made the would make them come all the way up on the inside like in my picture. I don't really care about the passenger side, but I wish the driver's side would go most way up the inside of the console. I tend to lean my foot over there and get salt all over the place.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> I've always used Weathertech, but I'd give this guy's product a shot too. I just wish whoever made the would make them come all the way up on the inside like in my picture. I don't really care about the passenger side, but I wish the driver's side would go most way up the inside of the console. I tend to lean my foot over there and get salt all over the place.
> 
> View attachment 176177


They do. This is in my Denali so it is full carpet all they way up the side till the pocket.

The yellow arrows that I added are the top of the floor mat.

I will try to remember to take picture of drivers side when I get home tonight and see how high that one goes up.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh ya, that's nice. I'm going to call him now.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> There is a local guy by me that is making these floor mats. I stopped by a few months back and met him in person to get a set for my new truck. Told him how my last set I had in my 03 then my 07. He asked if I still had them so he could show that they last as well as they do. I told him they went with the truck. But, I got a chance to see his little operation and get my new ones regardless.
> 
> They are the best product that I have ever seen or used for keeping truck floors nice. They do not slid at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I'm always into nice floor mats. Thumbs Up


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I was actually going to order a set of the others. Will probably end up getting a set of these now


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You will not find a better fitting product IMO.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

What set do you recommend, the HD?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have had the classic in my last 3 trucks. It has a piece of carpet that if you wear threw, you can get a new piece from him if you prefer to keep them nice. I always just put my factory floor mats on top of these and just dumped them out when plowing.

I think I am going to try a set of the HD for my new work truck so I dont get the "heel hole" in the rubber floor.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Apparently my truck is too old...

Not sure why he's got "2000-2007" if they don't have any available for the classic body style. Mines an 04


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> Apparently my truck is too old...
> 
> Not sure why he's got "2000-2007" if they don't have any available for the classic body style. Mines an 04
> View attachment 176183


That is referring to the "OLD" classic. Like the 88-98 front end.

You could get a 2000 3500 and a 2001 and 2002 3500HD in a "classic" "square" body style.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> That is referring to the "OLD" classic. Like the 88-98 front end.
> 
> You could get a 2000 3500 and a 2001 and 2002 3500HD in a "classic" "square" body style.


Oh ok. I was assuming they were talking about the 07 classic vs new.

I was going to call. I figured if you had one for your 03, he might still have the stuff to make one.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> Oh ok. I was assuming they were talking about the 07 classic vs new.
> 
> I was going to call. I figured if you had one for your 03, he might still have the stuff to make one.


Yep I know exactly what you mean. He will have them for your truck.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Is this the guy in St. Charles?


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice, looks like I just found my next set of mats instead of buying weathertechs again.

If he's looking for suggestions on what to make them for next I'd suggest jeeps. I know a few people who would be interested in those.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieseld said:


> Is this the guy in St. Charles?


Yep.

It was originally Fox Industries years back when I bought my first couple sets. Now the floor liner company is is separate and just Weatherboots


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@JustJeff

Drivers side pictures


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

And the rear if you guys have double cabs


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I love my weathertechs but those are real nice!!! 










There goes another 1k


----------



## C.green (Oct 29, 2017)

Definitely getting these next for my trucks!! They are a small busniess and local, win win for me.


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

HD model in a 2007 gmc sierra 3500 classic body style. The older style with carpet is nice because it holds some of the water but it wears out too fast. These have a textured bed liner type finish.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dmcenery said:


> HD model in a 2007 gmc sierra 3500 classic body style. The older style with carpet is nice because it holds some of the water but it wears out too fast. These have a textured bed liner type finish.
> 
> View attachment 176463
> 
> ...


Nice... how long have you had yours?


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

Philbilly2 said:


> Nice... how long have you had yours?


These are a month old. The carpet wears from your right heel if you drive a lot. I didn't have the rubber mat on top of that pair. Passengers side always has been mint.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I wonder if they're ok to use with rubber floors, weathertech says


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

BUFF said:


> I wonder if they're ok to use with rubber floors, weathertech says


I think so. There's Velcro on the back of them.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

These look pretty niceThumbs Up..I may look into a set for one of the trucks. Thanks for the info Phil


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> I wonder if they're ok to use with rubber floors, weathertech says


Yes. I spoke with the guy about that Before I got my new work truck. Didn't care about the ol Ford so never bought a set for that.

He recommends then for rubber floors to keep from getting the dreaded "heel hole" that you get in them.

I am going to get a set for my work truck next time I am working by his shop. I will get some photos for you when I get them.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dmcenery said:


> These are a month old. The carpet wears from your right heel if you drive a lot. I didn't have the rubber mat on top of that pair. Passengers side always has been mint.


So you can attest to my statement that they fit better than Weathertechs?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> These look pretty niceThumbs Up..I may look into a set for one of the trucks. Thanks for the info Phil


Definitely will keep the beer oot of the carpet...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Definitely will keep the beer oot of the carpet...


By the looks of them, I could spill a whole/hole 40, and it be contained Thumbs Up


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

They stay in place on a truck with rubber flooring?


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

Philbilly2 said:


> So you can attest to my statement that they fit better than Weathertechs?


Weather techs went in the dumpster 10 years ago. All the water would flow to the hole where the carpet anchor was. Floor always had a big wet area.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yes. I spoke with the guy about that Before I got my new work truck. Didn't care about the ol Ford so never bought a set for that.
> 
> He recommends then for rubber floors to keep from getting the dreaded "heel hole" that you get in them.
> 
> I am going to get a set for my work truck next time I am working by his shop. I will get some photos for you when I get them.


Thx..... I'm done with carpet in pickups after I get rid of my '15


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

acswaupaca1 said:


> They stay in place on a truck with rubber flooring?


That is what the fella who makes and sells them tells me. These are a hard plastic shell, with velcro thst goes on the door strip.

I don't think they could go anywhere.

I will pick up a set the next time I am working in St. Charley and throw them in my work truck so I can tell you for sure.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Thx..... I'm done with carpet in pickups after I get rid of my '15


Same here. No more carpet. I wonder if an XLT can be ordered with rubber floors.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Same here. No more carpet. I wonder if an XLT can be ordered with rubber floors.


I was doing the "build your truck" thing last night on the Ford and Ram dot com. You can get carpet deletes, I was looking at Ford Lariats and Ram Laramie's.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Been pretty happy with my husky liners, but these things are in a class all their own. I’m gonna have to grab a pair too.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> I was doing the "build your truck" thing last night on the Ford and Ram dot com. You can get carpet deletes, I was looking at Ford Lariats and Ram Laramie's.


I would pay more for rubber floors than for carpet in a heartbeat. I'm tempted to start buying XL vinyl seat trucks with power locks, mirrors and Windows and just putting good seat covers on them till they become crew trucks.

It's foolish to give crews cloth seats, the 2 cloth seat crew trucks I've got now look terrible.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Thx..... I'm done with carpet in pickups after I get rid of my '15


I completely understand. I am the same way with my work trucks.

I will say that when I did pull these liners out of my old trucks after a winter of plowing and salting, the carpet was spotless under them still.

These things were what gave me faith in that I could keep a carpet floor truck nice.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would pay more for rubber floors than for carpet in a heartbeat. I'm tempted to start buying XL vinyl seat trucks with power locks, mirrors and Windows and just putting good seat covers on them till they become crew trucks.
> 
> It's foolish to give crews cloth seats, the 2 cloth seat crew trucks I've got now look terrible.


A buddy of mine says that is what they do at their work trucks. Swears to me that Ford has the same seats in all of them and just the covers of the seats are different...

His operation buys a fully loaded XL with rubber floors, then has Ford change the seat covers to the leather or cloth seats as needed for who gets it.

I do not know this for a fact as I have never looked into it, but this is what he tells me.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I completely understand. I am the same way with my work trucks.
> 
> I will say that when I did pull these liners out of my old trucks after a winter of plowing and salting, the carpet was spotless under them still.
> 
> These things were what gave me faith in that I could keep a carpet floor truck nice.


It's where the carpet isn't covered by floor matts is the issue. Cheat grass seed and sand burrs are a real PITA to get oot of carpet if they have a chance to get worked into it.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

They look very nice!


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Those look too nice for a work truck. Very nice product! I use Husky mats in all the work trucks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not buying another set of weathertech's. My new truck needs a set of these. My main complaint with the weathertech's is they do a great job of catching the water/snow/salt and then directing it off the mat and into the carpet anyway. 

Is the classic with the carpet inserts the one I should get?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm not buying another set of weathertech's. My new truck needs a set of these. My main complaint with the weathertech's is they do a great job of catching the water/snow/salt and then directing it off the mat and into the carpet anyway.
> 
> Is the classic with the carpet inserts the one I should get?


Do your feet even hit the floor when driving?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Do your feet even hit the floor when driving?


No, but the water still drips down off of his Buster Browns onto the floor.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Do your feet even hit the floor when driving?


Barely. Only when I wear my short man boots that have the added soles.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Barely. Only when I wear my short man boots that have the added soles.


These???


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> These???
> View attachment 179650


Mine are taller.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> These???
> View attachment 179650


From your Disco Days?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> These???
> View attachment 179650


He only wears those when he's dancing on the pole.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> He only wears those when he's dancing on the pole.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The classics is what I have in my personal truck. 

I guess it depends on how much mud/ other bs will get drug into the truck.

I am going to get a set of HD for my work truck, but he was not in the couple times I stopped at his shop.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Welllll...$389 later they're ordered. Decided to get the Classic's. My feet are rarely muddy. Normally it's just salt water and slush/snow.

Trying to decide if I want to leave the wheels stock and throw tires on them, or if I'm going to do wheels and tires both.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You will love them


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have used weather tech and wade mats. I like a mat that covers the center hump that’s where gloves sit. 

This guy should advertise on here.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SO... I was in St. Charles yesterday visiting some customers and stopped in and saw Tom again.

Went in to pick up a set of HD's for my daily driver and found that he has a new product out now called Treadplate. 

It is a slightly different material than the other floor mats, but it is more "economical" price wise. So I decided to give them a shot.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I like the look.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I almost ordered those instead of the Classic. But my biggest complaint with the weathertech's is that they caught the ice/snow/salt as it melted, and then just funneled it into the carpet/floor anyway because it had nowhere to go.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I almost ordered those instead of the Classic. But my biggest complaint with the weathertech's is that they caught the ice/snow/salt as it melted, and then just funneled it into the carpet/floor anyway because it had nowhere to go.


Did you get yours?

Was I right about them fitting 10 times better?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EDIT:

Sideways Business Card... 

Let me try again below...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Did you get yours?
> 
> Was I right about them fitting 10 times better?


Yes, and yes. Extremely happy with them. I like the fact that the plastic is harder so they won't bend and distort like all of my weathertech's have.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tom is a super nice guy that is super helpful.

If you have any questions about his product, call him!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

They weathertech fit my Platinum well with carpet....now I put them in my XLT with a rubber floor.... crappy fit.

Going to have to try these out based on Phil's recommendation.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You're not supposed to run weathertech's on rubber floors I don't think.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Phil what year and type of truck is that?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh yea and are those carpet or rubber floors?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western1 said:


> Phil what year and type of truck is that?


They are both new body GMs.

The first is a set of classics in my 16 GMC Quad Cab Denali Package.

The one that I just posted last week is a set of tread plates in my Chevy Double Cab W/T package with rubber floors

So the first set of pics is carpet floors, the ones from last week are rubber floors.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You're not supposed to run weathertech's on rubber floors I don't think.


That is correct. Tom was saying something about that to me.

He was saying something about the lack of the "anchor point"? Verbiage might be wrong?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> They weathertech fit my Platinum well with carpet....now I put them in my XLT with a rubber floor.... crappy fit.


I have ran them now for a couple of weeks in my W/T package truck and I would recommend them with rubber floors. They do not move at all.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

After having my classic's for a month or so, I still have no complaints about them. Would buy another set tomorrow, and in fact might just do that to replace a set of chitty weathertech's in my old truck that is now on crew duty.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Had my truck a month now.....it's does even have 500 miles.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wish he had Jeep models.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wish he had Jeep models.


Did you order some for your new 1 ton so you don't have to fix the floorboards?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you Mark for doing the searching for me. I had actually got on here to find this threadThumbs Up. Ordering some now that I've ruined my carpeting in the truck..


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Thank you Mark for doing the searching for me. I had actually got on here to find this threadThumbs Up. Ordering some now that I've ruined my carpeting in the truck..


You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Any idea why regular cab and extended cab makes a difference in the front floor Matts?
And think I can use the extended for a regular cab?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western1 said:


> Any idea why regular cab and extended cab makes a difference in the front floor Matts?
> And think I can use the extended for a regular cab?


The pan is slighly different. I dont remember exactly what it was, but when I got the mats for my double cab, he brought out regular cabs and they fit poorly so he said oops the double cabs must take a crew cab front mats.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I bailed on them again. They don't make mine in the cheaper one, and I can't make myself spend $200 after shipping on floor mats for a truck I'm trading in next summer...

I'll just keep what I have and get a set for the next truck


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Phil! I’ll probably call him next week.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> Well I bailed on them again. They don't make mine in the cheaper one, and I can't make myself spend $200 after shipping on floor mats for a truck I'm trading in next summer...
> 
> I'll just keep what I have and get a set for the next truck


I screwed up when I traded my classic body style 07. I should have pulled them and passed them on to one of you guys.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Had my door open for a little and sun heated up weathertech. Caught my boot on the lip and bent up the lip on the matt. Figured it would go back down. Never did and now catch boot on it most of the time!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western1 said:


> View attachment 186959
> Had my door open for a little and sun heated up weathertech. Caught my boot on the lip and bent up the lip on the matt. Figured it would go back down. Never did and now catch boot on it most of the time!!


Yep... that was my issue with them too.

This will never do that. Hard plastic and that part is Velcro down to the sill just to make sure they don't move


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> I screwed up when I traded my classic body style 07. I should have pulled them and passed them on to one of you guys.


Nah, it made the next owner happy!

I should have just bought them last summer when I originally planned. They're for sure going in my next truck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> Nah, it made the next owner happy!
> 
> I should have just bought them last summer when I originally planned. They're for sure going in my next truck.


Nope... they made someone at the dealer happy... they were not in the truck when the dealer listed it on the inter web...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha scammers


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Western1 said:


> View attachment 186959
> Had my door open for a little and sun heated up weathertech. Caught my boot on the lip and bent up the lip on the matt. Figured it would go back down. Never did and now catch boot on it most of the time!!


You can heat that up with a heat gun or hair dryer and put some weight on it while it cools to get it to be flat.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Buff


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is this guy still in bizness?

Or just shutdown because of the BS? 

Was going to price some floormats for a couple trucks.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this guy still in bizness?
> 
> Or just shutdown because of the BS?
> 
> Was going to price some floormats for a couple trucks.


They are still there or were last month I know. Not sure on shutdown, but I would guess they are open. It is a one man show so no risk of cross contamination Thumbs Up


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

E mail him. Tom Ralph. [email protected]


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this guy still in bizness?
> 
> Or just shutdown because of the BS?
> 
> Was going to price some floormats for a couple trucks.


Mark lmk if you have any luck getting in touch with them. Thx


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dmcenery said:


> E mail him. Tom Ralph. [email protected]


I'll give it a shot .



Western1 said:


> Mark lmk if you have any luck getting in touch with them. Thx


Roger


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll give it a shot .
> 
> Roger


He use to have a website, I can no longer find it......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

512high said:


> He use to have a website, I can no longer find it......


the site is down
http://weatherboots.com/


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sent a email and recd reply from Tom. He is out of business.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Western1 said:


> Sent a email and recd reply from Tom. He is out of business.


That is too bad, at $200 for floormats he should have gone to Sharktank...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> Sent a email and recd reply from Tom. He is out of business.


Well dang.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Western1 said:


> Sent a email and recd reply from Tom. He is out of business.


Unfortunate. But that shows a hell of a lot of character to email someone back (on a Saturday no less) to let them know you are no longer in business. Wishing him the best of luck going forward.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe he got bought out? It’s to bad he’s not selling them anymore


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Western1 said:


> View attachment 186959
> Had my door open for a little and sun heated up weathertech. Caught my boot on the lip and bent up the lip on the matt. Figured it would go back down. Never did and now catch boot on it most of the time!!


I had that happen on one of my trucks, if you have a "heat" gun, you CAN get back to almost normal, just don't melt it!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

512high said:


> I had that happen on one of my trucks, if you have a "heat" gun, you CAN get back to almost normal, just don't melt it!


Phile tip.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

No kidding. Well that blows.

When I talked to him in person, he always said that he knows he has a better product, but new could put the advertising out there to run with weathertech


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> No kidding. Well that blows.
> 
> When I talked to him in person, he always said that he knows he has a better product, but new could put the advertising out there to run with weathertech


Further contact gave me some more info. Tom is currently working with someone to get product back on the market. He didn't know when that would be especially with what's going on but will be back at some point. Maybe the fall or beginning of next year? Best of luck!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western1 said:


> Further contact gave me some more info. Tom is currently working with someone to get product back on the market. He didn't know when that would be especially with what's going on but will be back at some point. Maybe the fall or beginning of next year? Best of luck!


Man do I hope your right. He is a super nice guy and has a great product.

Next time I am in St. Charles, I will swing by his shop and see if he is still in the same spot. Maybe he is not selling to the public over the internet, but might still have some product for cash?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

He may have some product. I did inquire about that but at least for my application he said better to wait. Let us know Phil when you get by there.
Best of luck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Think I'll shoot him an email to let me know if\when production starts again.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Good positive feedback from contractors who know what a good product he has can go a long way!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Was in St. Charles the other day so I drove by the spot that Tom's place was located...

The office has a desk and printer and computer set up in there. Can't see into the warehouse as the overhead doors are frosted.

Not even sure if he still occupies the space or if someone else ended u moving in... Sorry no good news there.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Starting up right now would be good, Im not slated for a new truck for another 12 years..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Was in St. Charles the other day so I drove by the spot that Tom's place was located...
> 
> The office has a desk and printer and computer set up in there. Can't see into the warehouse as the overhead doors are frosted.
> 
> Not even sure if he still occupies the space or if someone else ended u moving in... Sorry no good news there.


St Charles???

Is winter over in St Charles? You could have had a beer with rippin...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> St Charles???
> 
> Is winter over in St Charles? You could have had a beer with rippin...


He's the one who probably bought Tom out. Killed it this winter.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> St Charles???
> 
> Is winter over in St Charles? You could have had a beer with rippin...


That is Charleston... pay attention


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey guys, i know.this is old but ongoing. I bought a set for a crew cab 16 gmc with out the carpet then we added an 18 gmc crew cab and got the carpeted set. I see he is out of business but did any of you guys buy the non carpeted treadplate sets and have a heel hole dug into them? I did with about 25k miles on the truck but we mow out of it so in and out 15-20 times a day. Is there a way to possible fix the hole before the whole mat crack out? The. Carpeted set is just fine and has about 25k miles on it now. Thanks guys


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I think it is a conspiracy. Mike L took over Tom and claims that the pillows will conform to any weatherboot and in addition will soak up any deicing materials too


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

alsam116 said:


> Hey guys, i know.this is old but ongoing. I bought a set for a crew cab 16 gmc with out the carpet then we added an 18 gmc crew cab and got the carpeted set. I see he is out of business but did any of you guys buy the non carpeted treadplate sets and have a heel hole dug into them? I did with about 25k miles on the truck but we mow out of it so in and out 15-20 times a day. Is there a way to possible fix the hole before the whole mat crack out? The. Carpeted set is just fine and has about 25k miles on it now. Thanks guys


you need to put a rubber mat on top of them otherwise you will wear a hole through the liner. I did that and tried to repair w/ epoxy with no luck. Just buy a new set from husky or w tech which i hate to say but it's the truth.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought the weathertech over the hump ones for my 2020. I remember seeing the diamond plate ones that he made and liking them. Probably would have a set if he were in business. The weathertechs in my 07 are pretty worn but have held up good seeing as I bought them 13 years ago. No problems with them on vinyl floors.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

My buddy that turned me on to these has a set in his 06 with the carpet and doesnt even have heal wear in the carpet like our 18 has. He also so rough country looks like weatherboots but i havent looked yet. The truck came with the factory rubber mats, identical to weather tech, but the salt runs down the throttle pedal and hits the carpet becaise the liner doesnt go under the pedal, i guess for safety reasons. I will put a remnant ovet the liners and stop the wear, i just need the find away they fix the crack in the treadplate style mat in our 16 truck. Thanks guys...btw i am very pleased with these just want to find a way to fix and see if anybody else has/had problems.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

alsam116 said:


> My buddy that turned me on to these has a set in his 06 with the carpet and doesnt even have heal wear in the carpet like our 18 has. He also so rough country looks like weatherboots but i havent looked yet. The truck came with the factory rubber mats, identical to weather tech, but the salt runs down the throttle pedal and hits the carpet becaise the liner doesnt go under the pedal, i guess for safety reasons. I will put a remnant ovet the liners and stop the wear, i just need the find away they fix the crack in the treadplate style mat in our 16 truck. Thanks guys...btw i am very pleased with these just want to find a way to fix and see if anybody else has/had problems.


Http:/www.google translate.com


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Maybe....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If anyone wants a set for a 15-19 GM crew cab pickup... I got a set for sale


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bought a Super Duty?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Bought a Super Duty?


That's a big no I'm guessing


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> If anyone wants a set for a 15-19 GM crew cab pickup... I got a set for sale


Maybe Lapeertucky? Oh wait, he went from bad to worse and bought a dodge...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

How much Phil?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western1 said:


> How much Phil?


$75 sound fair?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sure. I’ll pm you


----------

